# Facial Paralysis



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

I'll start right off by telling you that I have an appointment for Artemis tomorrow AM with the vet. Now for the problem.... I've attached a picture of Artemis so you can see his facial droop/paralysis. I thought yesterday that something looked off, but when I got home from work tonight it hit me like a ton of bricks....his face is drooping on his left side and he's drooling intermittently. Otherwise he acts perfectly normal, no mobility issues, no stumbling. He gobbled his meals as normal, he went out with me to get the mail and raced around as normal, he's been rough housing with his brother. I know the picture looks like his eye is drooping too, that is actually "normal" as he lost vision in that eye several years ago due to a problem he had at birth. I searched around the internet (which a paranoid mommy like I should never do) and it seems like facial paralysis (basically the doggy version of bells palsy). If that is the case it probably won't have a cause. .. but brain tumor is possible although not likely from what I can find. Of course since Liberty died, I'm terrified of losing Artemis too soon as well. Guess I'm looking for support here and input from anyone that has been through this? Please let my boy be ok. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I have no experience of this, but will say a prayer for your boy. Hoping you get positive news from the vet, I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry x


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Vestibular disease and or an inner ear infection is often the cause.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Artemis*

Glad you have an appt. and I will be praying for Artemis!
I agree with Susan Marie that it might be something to do with the ear.


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

My Golden had this on his right side and it was due to Lyme disease. It did eventually get much better and he was able to chew on his right side within a few weeks of treatment. However, he never became completely balanced in his facial features but only someone who knew his history would be able to pick up on it. Praying that it is quickly resolved and Artemis will be fine. 

Nancye


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

This happened to our Burgundy about 2 years ago on one side... Droopy and drooly, and her ear sagged and eye lid didn't close properly. The vet said there was no real reason it happened, and she honestly learned to cope very well. The lip tightened up eventually, so it actually became almost snarled... Just a few weeks ago, her other side started drooping, but we know what to expect this time and aren't very concerned. Her balance is a bit off for the first couple of weeks after it happens, but she adjusts. 

A neighbour of ours told us of a golden she had with the same issue... And he lived 5 years after it happened and died of old age, completely unrelated. 

So, don't worry


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending you hugs and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no experience, just lots of good wishes and prayers.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Praying for YUR boy.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Horner's syndrome? Which is usually idiopathic...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thyroid can cause this too..and yes the dreaded ..brain tumor. My boxer had that and turned out to be thyroid. 

This was an article I found when I was looking for answers for my boxer when he had it.. Hypothyroidism in a boxer dog

There are a lot of things it could be..so best to get checked..but wanted to share my story.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying that everything will be ok..


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Just arrived home from our appointment with the vet. She believes that this is most likely an idiopathic facial paralysis. Artemis has no other signs or symptoms of other problems but blood work was drawn and send in, we should have results tomorrow. At least that will hopefully rule out a few things. Playing it by ear for now Artemis does not appear to be at all bothered by the drooping side. Of course his mommy is. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Good wishes for Artemis. (I love his name, by the way.)


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Good wishes for Artemis. (I love his name, by the way.)


If you remember Artemis Gordon from the Wild Wild West, you know where his name came from!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Artnlibsmom said:


> If you remember Artemis Gordon from the Wild Wild West, you know where his name came from!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I do remember him and was wondering if that is how he got his name!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Glad you guys had your vet appointment today. Hope all goes well. Here is the thread I posted when something similar happened to my Molly. Does Artemis still have the ability to blink and or close his eye normally on the effected side?

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...d/83851-help-what-causes-facial-drooping.html


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Unfortunately due to the eye problem that he's had since a puppy, he doesn't blink normally anyways. But he is still making tears so the eye is staying wet probably helps that he gets two kinds of eyedrops twice a day anyways. I did read your thread this am. I'm hoping that I dont see the head tilt come on. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Blood work is back and unfortunately there are some irregularities. Here is what I know: (ignore my spelling)
Amalaise slightly high, but no outward signs of pancreatitis - vet says she's not excited about this level.
Kidney function normal limits 
Sugar normal 
Neurophils (part of white cell count)slightly low
Albumin "really" low (not sure how low but more than slightly)
Globulins high which could be from infection but no outward signs of infection.
Low normal thyroid

Last blood work (other than his Lyme's test) was in May, all normal limits except albumin was "very slightly" elevated. 

Taking a urine sample down after work as the next step. I did really good not getting worked up during the wait for blood work.....now I'm worked up. Any thoughts out there?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

High protein in Artemis' urine by dipstick. Sending away for albumin to creatinine ratio. I'm so scared right now....I can't fathom a serious problem with my boy after losing my girl in May. Searching the internet (I know I shouldn't) and looking at Cushing's a lot. Actually found one reference to facial paralysis with Cushing's and some protein in urine references. Lots of reference to excessive panting (I've thought Artie was always hot...) Low ALB isn't common in Cushing's though?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Since Artemis' blood work 4 months ago was normal with the exception of the albunim being very slightly elevated I'm hopeful that we have caught whatever this is in time to reverse or at a very minimum control. Could this be something that is acute rather then chronic and if so which is better acute or chronic?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Artemis*



Artnlibsmom said:


> High protein in Artemis' urine by dipstick. Sending away for albumin to creatinine ratio. I'm so scared right now....I can't fathom a serious problem with my boy after losing my girl in May. Searching the internet (I know I shouldn't) and looking at Cushing's a lot. Actually found one reference to facial paralysis with Cushing's and some protein in urine references. Lots of reference to excessive panting (I've thought Artie was always hot...) Low ALB isn't common in Cushing's though?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry I have no knowledge to share, but I am praying for Artemis and his mom!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Just got off the phone with our veterinarian. Artemis does have high concentrations of protein in his urine but his creatnine and BUN are still normal. We are both hopeful that we caught this early enough but there not has not been significant damage to his kidneys. We have made an appointment at Cornell University for the 23rd of this month to see a specialist. Our veterinarian also stated that this could be a result of his Lymes disease but wants to also be able to rule out any immunosuppressive diseases. I would appreciate all your prayers that we can find the underlying problem and correct it before his kidneys are too damaged.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been following this thread about Artemis. Poor boy. It's such a worry. Please know I'm praying for Artemis and for you too. I hope the 23rd gets here quickly.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Goldens R Great said:


> I've been following this thread about Artemis. Poor boy. It's such a worry. Please know I'm praying for Artemis and for you too. I hope the 23rd gets here quickly.


Thank you, it can't get here quickly enough for me! I hate having nothing to do except limit sodium and wait.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

The waiting is the worst part . I'll be praying for you and Artemus


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Anticipation*

The anticipation is always the worst.
Praying for Artemis and you!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending many good thoughts for Artemis.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Artnlibsmom said:


> Blood work is back and unfortunately there are some irregularities. Here is what I know: (ignore my spelling)
> Amalaise slightly high, but no outward signs of pancreatitis - vet says she's not excited about this level.
> Kidney function normal limits
> Sugar normal
> ...


Did your vet say anything about the thyroid? Was he low thyroid before? Is she putting him on a supplement? I would ask about that..again, I had the connection with thyroid and my boxer. I would try that..it takes a bit to notice it helping but it did with my boy. 

I hope you get my anwsers at the specialist. You are catching the kidney stuff realllly early. With his blood values normal for the kidney stuff he will be just fine! Just monitor every 6 mos to make sure. 

Good luck and let is know!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

She was not concerned yet over the low thyroid as it was still normal value, but on the low end. I am going to question that at the specialist. Thanks so much for your thoughts. I'm making notes so I don't forget any of the questions!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Artemis*

Praying for Artemis and you at his appointment!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Other than the facial paralysis this is sounding way to close to my recent experiences. Did your vet check his blood pressure? I am assuming it's normal, and Artemis is stable. How low was the albumin and how high was the protein in his urine? 

What kind of specialist are you going to? 

Sorry to do nothing but ask questions - but I've been dealing with low albumin and high protein in the urine since June 1 - with still no idea what is going on. Remy is stable (although at this exact moment he has pneumonia and a boo boo elbow) - I am awaiting the results of a kidney biopsy, which was sent to A&M and takes six freaking weeks!

I'm with you - and an on the edge of my seat waiting to read what you find out. Hugs and kisses to both you and Artemis!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

My vet did not check his blood pressure. He is stable at this point. Eats like a horse, drinks normally, no excessive peeing (he has a dog door to go out into a fenced yard during the day, but refuses to use it (Yes, I've videoed it LOL). He prefers to wait all day and then go out with me when I get home to walk around our yard and pee then. He plays hard with the pup and then crashes for a nap (normal nap of a happy tired dog). 

I don't have the exact levels, but have to stop down and pick up his records for Cornell. We are seeing an internalist there for now. I will post the exact figures after I pick up his paperwork. Unfortunately, I was so stunned by the results that I didn't ask nearly as much as I should have.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

That's ok - you have plenty of time to ask these questions, and come up with millions more!

Other than the pneumonia (which is another story) and hurt elbow Remy is also acting fine. Other than his labwork you would never know there is anything wrong with him. It is very puzzling.

We have gone from our now former regular vet, to a very famous holistic vet in south salem ny, to a new regular vet who is integrative and now also seeing the Renal Services team at Animal Medical Center in NY. All agree he is a very interesting case. 

I am so glad you are going to a specialist immediately. I spent a lot of time asking myself what if I had gone straight to AMC - would he be better off. Bottom line is that we can do all of the right things, and still we will question if there was a better way to handle it.

Please do keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Artemis*



Artnlibsmom said:


> My vet did not check his blood pressure. He is stable at this point. Eats like a horse, drinks normally, no excessive peeing (he has a dog door to go out into a fenced yard during the day, but refuses to use it (Yes, I've videoed it LOL). He prefers to wait all day and then go out with me when I get home to walk around our yard and pee then. He plays hard with the pup and then crashes for a nap (normal nap of a happy tired dog).
> 
> I don't have the exact levels, but have to stop down and pick up his records for Cornell. We are seeing an internalist there for now. I will post the exact figures after I pick up his paperwork. Unfortunately, I was so stunned by the results that I didn't ask nearly as much as I should have.


Sounds like the appointment was good. Glad you are seeing an internalist.
Please keep us posted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Artemis*

Praying for Artemis!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Praying for Artemis!


One more week until our appointment.....darn but time moves slow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Artemis*

I will pray this week goes fast for you, too.
In the meantime, try to distract yourself-I know, it's easier said than done!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> I will pray this week goes fast for you, too.
> In the meantime, try to distract yourself-I know, it's easier said than done!


Yeah, Artemis seems to feel fine. If it weren't for the blood and urine tests, I wouldn't know anything was wrong with him (I'm glad we found it). I'm trying not to be an overly protective Mommy.....vet said don't change anything until they see him at Cornell. It's hard not to HOVER!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Artemis*



Artnlibsmom said:


> Yeah, Artemis seems to feel fine. If it weren't for the blood and urine tests, I wouldn't know anything was wrong with him (I'm glad we found it). I'm trying not to be an overly protective Mommy.....vet said don't change anything until they see him at Cornell. It's hard not to HOVER!


I think that "hovering," comes naturally to us! Praying for you!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Tomorrow is the day to head to Cornell. Yep, I'm a wreck.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

sending lots of good thoughts for Artemis with his appointment tomorrow. Travel safe.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Good luck to you! Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending good thoughts for Artemis!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

so sorry - I just saw your post. My left side of the face is paralyzed due to Lyme Disease. It will always be like this due to the fact that I tested negative for Lyme several times before I tested positive and the doc refused for months to put me on a regiment of antibiotics and prednisone.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Artnlibsmom said:


> She was not concerned yet over the low thyroid as it was still normal value, but on the low end. I am going to question that at the specialist. Thanks so much for your thoughts. I'm making notes so I don't forget any of the questions!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm just catching up and so sorry that you and Artemis are going through this, but also glad that you are going to Cornell.

"Low normal" thyroid is abnormally low for a Golden and almost certainly calls for a thyroid supplement, at least based on my experience and what has been written by the authority on this subject, Dr. Jean Dodds. You can find some of her articles here: Thyroid-Articles. Her blog is here: Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog. She also has a book out on the subject of canine hypothyroidism. 

I have not contacted her myself, but I understand that she is very generous in responding to email if you send her your dog's thyroid test results.

Hypothyroidism in dogs can cause a wide variety of symptoms, from weight gain to aggressive behavior all the way to seizures.

Good luck with the specialist and please keep us posted.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

No news yet. Had to leave Artemis until 430. Abdominal ultrasound and chest xrays. Pray for no masses.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Prayers headed your way!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Praying for Artemis!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

*Update from Cornell*

Update from yesterday. Artemis was done early with ultrasound and xrays as he didn't require any sedation (he's such a good boy). I've attached the list of tests/procedures that were done. His abdominal ultrasound and all chest xrays showed no masses.  The only thing that was noted on his ultrasound was that his spleen was normal size but may be "slightly" thickened? If blood work leads us in this direction we will do an aspiration of his spleen (and while asleep also do liver aspirate and joint fluid aspirate). However at this point they felt that would not be necessary. His other blood and urine tests should be completed in the next few days (only one result for blood was back - albumin). For now though we're not making any changes to his regular care. Once we have more results we will make decisions on dietary changes and meds. 

Listed below are the abnormal results from October 8, we'll see what changes there are with the new tests.


Test Normal Range Artie's result
AMYLASE 450-1240 1381
ALBUMIN 2.5-4.0 1.8 (YESTERDAY'S WAS 2.0)
TOTAL PROTEIN 5.1-7.8 9.1
GLOBULIN 2.1-4.5 7.3
A/G RATIO 0.6-1.6 0.2
ANION GAP 12-24 26
T4 1.0-4.0 1.1
WBC 5.7-16.3 4.4
AUTO PLATELET 164-510 160
ABSOLUTE NEUTR 3000-11500 2785


So, although we don't know MUCH more than we did, at least we're headed in the right direction.

Continued prayers and good thoughts are sincerely appreciated.

OBTW, Artie was awake all day yesterday (06:00 - 19:00), the 4th year student that was assisting with his case told us that he was such a good boy, he just "hung with her" while they waited for tests and us to come back! He was awake and watching out the window for the 2 hour drive up and then the 2 hours home. He was exhausted when we got home (not a sick exhaustion, just a wow, what a long day exhaustion) I sat on the couch and my boy climbed up, layed his head on my lap and CRASHED until an early bedtime at 9. We were all pretty spent from the anxiety!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, it sounds like you are headed in the right direction, for sure!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I'm just now seeing this about your Artemis. No idea where I've been.......

You're in very good hands there at Cornell's Vet School-I hope you get answers soon. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Artemis.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like a very thorough first step work up. We all KNOW you are in good hands at Cornell, but let me tell you their prices at FABULOUS!!!! Good for you and good for Artie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Wishing that you get things sorted out for Artie soon. It sounds like he was such a good boy through all the tests. Having been through lots of tests on Zoe in the last month or so, I have to agree that the the charges for the tests were very reasonable and it's my understanding that Cornell is among the very top vet schools.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Artemis*



Artnlibsmom said:


> Update from yesterday. Artemis was done early with ultrasound and xrays as he didn't require any sedation (he's such a good boy). I've attached the list of tests/procedures that were done. His abdominal ultrasound and all chest xrays showed no masses.  The only thing that was noted on his ultrasound was that his spleen was normal size but may be "slightly" thickened? If blood work leads us in this direction we will do an aspiration of his spleen (and while asleep also do liver aspirate and joint fluid aspirate). However at this point they felt that would not be necessary. His other blood and urine tests should be completed in the next few days (only one result for blood was back - albumin). For now though we're not making any changes to his regular care. Once we have more results we will make decisions on dietary changes and meds.
> 
> Listed below are the abnormal results from October 8, we'll see what changes there are with the new tests.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Artemis is a star patient-bet they wish all dogs were like him. Praying for him and for you.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Bad news from Cornell. Looks very likely based on blood work that we are dealing with cancer. Loss of protein isn't too high at this point, not high enough to be causing the low albumin. His globulins are high and they mostly ruled out infection. His white blood cells are low and some of the cells are deformed. Based in these findings and a few others, we're going to be doing aspirates of his liver, spleen and bone marrow on Monday. Possibly tap fluid from his joints (haven't made up my mind about that yet). This will all require heavy sedation, but he will still be able to go home same day. 

This just can't be happening. I'm already thinking the worst...that I'm going to lose my boy. Am I going to put him through all of this for nothing? I know we have to see the results before we have an answer, but I don't want my boy to go through treatments that will make him worse. He SEEMS so healthy right now.....how can he have cancer?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very sorry to read this. Sending prayers for you and Artie. No good advice except focus on the needs of each day as they present themselves.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

This just isn't fair! You just went through the loss of Liberty! Hopefully it's in its earliest stages and you will have a very long time with him. Sending thoughts your way.....


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh no... I'm so sorry to read this. More waiting and worrying. Hugs to your dear boy. Sending prayers for him too.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh gosh I am so very sorry! 

My feeling about tests is that if you are already knocking him out, why not do it all? You don't want to second guess yourself and then bring him back a little while later do you? Of course that is just me, and DEFINITELY nothing close to an educated opinion.

Fingers grossed that this ends up not being as bad as you are currently fearing. Keep the faith - you just never know!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know how I missed this thread. I am so sorry this is happening! Keep in mind that right now you don't know, you just don't know what it is, what the prognosis is or what your treatment options are. You are fortunate to have caught this so super early. I have a friend who's golden had some regular blood work come up weird. Turned out to be lymphoma. Very early. She was able to treat it and over a year later he is in remission and doing well. Patience, breathe, hug both your boys, let the truth develop. I know it is so hard, but today you have two sweet boys. Live today for their lives. You know a secret which may make all the difference, that is a gift. Today you have a gift and hold on to that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I so hope that these tests come back negative. Praying for all of you!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Praying for good results for Artemis!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

